# Eating for Two?



## betterthanabox (Oct 12, 2011)

Who's eating for two and what have you enjoyed?


----------



## Alix (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you have some news?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 12, 2011)

If you're eating for two, the first three months aren't all that much fun.


----------



## betterthanabox (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, I am expecting, and no the first three months are not fun. Not fun at all!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been eating for two most of my adult life and I don't have any children

Congratulations and best wishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations, BTAB!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2011)

Wonderful!  Congrats, BTAB!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 13, 2011)

I just spent the last week playing with two of my grandchildren, an amazing two year old, and an equaly amazing 1 month old.  The joy that they bring into the world is unmatched.  And so it will be with your newest, when he/she arrives.  Enjoy the time when that child is inside you, inspite of the kicks to the diaghram and kidneys.  Eat all sorts of differing foods.  Your little one will get to taste new flavors through the ambiotic fluids.  Sing to him/her.  Read to your "little almost".  Not only will that precious child learn your voice, but your own love will grow as you interact with your little one.

Congrats from a grandpa who really understands the joys of grandparenting, and of raising children.  I, with my DW, raised four, two boys and two girls, and yes, they are amazing as well.

There are those women who choose a career rather than motherhood.  I believe they are cheating themselves of the ultimate fullfilment in life.  What you can do as a woman is a far greater thing than anything I can do as a man, at least until the child is born.  You can nuture a life into the world.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Oct 13, 2011)

Congratulations!

I'm not eating for two and never will again, but I remember eating pretty much anything that wasn't nailed down. I particularly went mental on oranges and tomato juice with my first. Must have needed some vitamin c or something!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, I was crazy for tomato juice, I drank a gallon a day my first pregnancy.  My Dad made sure I had all of it I wanted.

Congratulations BTAB!  Babies are so amazing.


----------



## betterthanabox (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you guys for all your well wishes! Alix, I will not be attempting V8 again, at least not anytime soon!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 14, 2011)

congrats. hope everything goes well. the first three months will pass. nothing is more wonderful than a welcomed baby. 


















1


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats. I suffer permanently from dual couvades syndrome by proxy I eat for four.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 14, 2011)

Congratulations Btab!!  What wonderful news. Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## Alix (Oct 14, 2011)

betterthanabox said:


> Thank you guys for all your well wishes! Alix, I will not be attempting V8 again, at least not anytime soon!



Oh lordy, I do NOT like V8 at all! Nope nope nope. For me it was straight tomato juice with a healthy shake of s&p. Delish. V8 would make me gag.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats BtaB!


----------



## betterthanabox (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

